# R-30 Faced/ unfaced insulation



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

Where are you located?

Is this an attic application or a cathedral ceiling? 

Gary


----------



## bhanse (Jan 6, 2012)

*R-30 Faced/unfaced insulation*

I live in Menifee Ca about 60 miles north of San Diego inland off of the Interstate 15........the insulation will be installed on a cathedral ceiling.....over my garage.......bruce


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

So you have converted the garage to a living space? Cathedral ceilings require a ridge BEAM, not a board.... scroll down a couple of pages: http://books.google.com/books?id=E5...epage&q=structural ridge roof framing&f=false

Have you a permit?
And, welcome to the forums!

Gary


----------



## bhanse (Jan 6, 2012)

*R-30 Faced/ Unfaced*

No. 1...... My home has trusses for roof structure......No. 2.....My home has a storage space over my garage......and is accessed from my garage and is just over my garage......No. 3.....It is not a living space......No.4......I want to insulate between the trusses to help keep it a little cooler during the summer......No. 6.... This space will not be finished with Sheetrock or wallboard.......No, I'm not trying to be a smart guy or surly.....I'd just like to know if I should use faced or unfaced insulation


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Look up "radiant Barrier", you would probably be better off using that rather than insulation.

I don't mean to seem surly either, I just am. :wink:

Andy.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Unfaced for your location, Zone 3b.

Gary


----------

